# Sandusky Crappies



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Happy Thanks Giving to all you Crappies folks.
Last time I wrote, I stated I'd get back with a report of my finding around the Sandusky Bay area of Sandusky, Ohio area.

The gold mine of Battery Park docks never panned out , for they only opened one outter dock this year seeing that many boat owners left their items on the docks this year which avoided being able to open them up for fishermen.

This was a big blow this time of the year, for I always had luck late around the docks themselfs.
The pier out to the dock areas have been spotty to say the least and at different times I have picked up a few (under 6) from time to time and mostly between 6 p.m. to 8:30 p.m. , long poling small jigs in a very slow circle pattern.
Last week while shore fishing there was a small boat trolling for close walleyes and they stopped to say all they were picking up mostly was crappies on crankbaits out close to the channel, so that might be the reason for the slow times for they stayed out somewhat deeper this whole year.

I don't think this means the end to close shoreline crappie catches, but this year with water clarity and changing temps they seemed to stay somewhat deeper.
At Shoreline Park where fishing long pole in 10 feet off the rock piles it was somwwhat better. The bite for me only came at sunrise and right at sunset and the window for catching them only lasted a hour or so.

On another note I fished Norwalk #3 on 11/22 and the water has come up alot from the summer withdraw due to flooding. I was able to bring home 10 decent Crappies after casting small jigs, light and dark green in the currents.
Norwalk still has a ways to go to get back to normal pool, but it was a nice sight to see alot of the fishing holes now covered with water.

So that's about it from this end on my fishing haunts and I just wanted to keep my word and get back with a post on how it's been here.
Good fishing to all.

JimG


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for the report Jim. I still haven't made it out that way for any slabs yet... One of these years!!! LOL!!!


----------



## fishcoffin (Nov 10, 2004)

thanks jimg


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Great report Jim, thanks.
Wed/Thur they were still hitting fine in the Portage River - one boat stopped by my dock when they saw me playing with the new puppy... showed me their basket - about 30 fish said they had been working about 4 hours. I decided to fish the next day using mr twisters (chartruese) and got a few but nothing that I would consider a hot bite... and no slabs, most fish 7" to 10".


----------



## phisherman (Jun 10, 2004)

Has anyone had luck on the specs during the evening, after dark? Thinking about trying tonight after work. Any tips on what bait been working the best for the slabs. We usually through shiners, waxies, or crawlers under a bobber. Sometimes we'll use a little ice jig for a little extra flash. Also can someone who has used slip bobbers describe how these bobbers work and the best way to quickly change depths? Thanks for the help.


----------

